#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Just joined Schlumberger as a Drilling Engineer Trianee. Need guidance

## warmuz

I just joined Schlumberger as a Junior Drilling Engineer/ Drilling Engineer trainee.

For the first 2 yrs, I'll be assigned to work in a field as:
- MWD/LWD Field Engineer for one an a half year
- DD-Trainee/ Second hand Directional Driller for 1/2 -1 yrs

After 2 yrs, I'll be assigned as a drilling engineer.

Since this is a new career path of SLB, could you please share the advantages/disadvantages of this postion compare to Oil company drilling engineer?

and,



After 4-6 yrs experiences, Is it a good idea to join oil company?

 :Smile: See More: Just joined Schlumberger as a Drilling Engineer Trianee. Need guidance

----------


## vanthodc

What will The interviewers ask you? Is it a difficult questions or intelligent questions? Can you share your experience for me?
Thanks! Have a nice day!

----------


## warmuz

The interviewer will surely ask you why you wanna be a Field Engineer ?
(I applied for FE position, but end up with Drilling Engineer position)

You have to be sure that you know exactly what's FE do as well as work environment in the field.

After you answer, they will know your attitude about this job. they will
tell you the disadvantages of this job such as hard work, very high pressure, tough environment, no free time, no time for friends and family, etc. 
Then, they will ask you that you can withstand this or not.

They'll also emphasize asking about your weak points for putting high pressure on you.
Most of your answer will be infered in a negative way. 

Personally, I think this is an important part. If you showed them that you are good in handle pressure, you'd be selected.

just be yourself, try to be calm and patient. 

Best of luck  :Big Grin:

----------


## baseetu

Can someone help me? i want to pursuit a career as a Drilling Engineer-Trainee. I study Mechanical Engineering from the Petroleum Institute. Please, help me out.

----------


## samarpannawlakha

Same here .. i have the same question as " baseetu " ... I am a student of Mechanical Engineering currently in my final year. 
how can we enter a career of Drilling Engineer - Trainee.. 
or which is the best approach to end up as a Trainee in oil&Gas MNC's without contacts. and without oncampus selections.

----------


## vanthodc

> The interviewer will surely ask you why you wanna be a Field Engineer ?
> (I applied for FE position, but end up with Drilling Engineer position)
> 
> You have to be sure that you know exactly what's FE do as well as work environment in the field.
> 
> After you answer, they will know your attitude about this job. they will
> tell you the disadvantages of this job such as hard work, very high pressure, tough environment, no free time, no time for friends and family, etc. 
> Then, they will ask you that you can withstand this or not.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! It's good informations.

----------


## LotteMae

Do Schlumberger use PDMS then? I didn't realise despite driving past their office every day in Cambridge. It's opposite the Aveva HQ.

----------


## aliphshiyad

congrats on your achievement...I am a petroleum engineering student and have been dreaming of this for last two years.....one day I will make it

----------


## sutandri

congrats, but many of my friends quit the job(service company : SLB, halliburton, baker) because of those reasons
if you are not planning to get marry soon, its ok to pursuit career in service company

----------


## baseetu

Can someone help me? i want to pursuit a career as a Drilling Engineer-Trainee. I study Mechanical Engineering from the Petroleum Institute. Please, help me out.

----------

